# Brigadier's Law



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

Got this in an email.




Brigadier's Law



On Friday, February 24, 2006, at 18:55 hrs, a Toronto Police
Mounted Unit was deliberately, according to witnesses at the scene,
struck by an irate driver who then fled the scene, leaving the officer
and the horse in the roadway. The officer suffered neck, back and rib
injuries, and was taken to hospital with non-life-threatening
injuries. The horse, "Brigadier", a seven year-old Belgian-cross
horse, suffering from massive traumatic injuries, had to be shot and
killed by an officer at the scene for humanitarian reasons. The driver
was arrested and charged with Dangerous Operation Causing Bodily Harm
and Fail to Stop at the Scene of an Accident Causing Bodily Harm. No
additional charges have yet been laid.

In Canada there is no mention of Police Service Animals anywhere in
the Criminal Code of Canada, therefore purposefully killing a police
dog, horse or other active member police animal comes with NO
additional charges, unlike many States and Countries that do protect
their Police Service Animals. Letters have been written to the
Canadian Federal Government, including the Prime Ministers office,
regarding a proposal to amend the Criminal Code of Canada giving
Police Service Animals the much needed protection they require, under
the law. The proposed amendment was nicknamed "BRIGADIERS LAW" and is
a very important issue. It is imperative for every Canadian to realize
the importance and critical function Police Service Animals provide on

a daily basis; from Search and Rescue, Community Oriented Policing,
Public Safety and, of course, building a bridge between the community
and the police.

If you'd like to add your name to the Petition for Brig's Law, please
click on the link.

http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/brigs_law.html


----------

